# How to install a MSD Blaster Ignition system correctly on a ga16de?



## sprayin200sx (Dec 3, 2002)

I just need to know how to connect the ignition system. There is four wires. Ground, 12 volt switched source, coil negative and trigger wire. I am baffled because of the internal coil.


----------



## Joshb13sentra (May 13, 2002)

this link might help with your internal coil troubles. 
http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/september01/nitrous.shtml

I'm still not sure what to do but I'll figure it out when I finally install my ignition. 
Hope this helps
Josh


----------

